# Galaxy S4 mini Tastensperre



## Superwip (6. Januar 2014)

Gibt es irgendeine Möglichkeit eine Tastensperre beim Galaxy S4-mini einzusetzen? Nativ scheint so eine Funktion nicht vorhanden zu sein (oder doch?).


----------



## ludscha (6. Januar 2014)

Wenn sie selbst nicht rein geht drückst du kurz die Ein/Aus - Taste am S4, dann müsste sie rein hüpfen


----------



## Herbboy (6. Januar 2014)

Superwip schrieb:


> Gibt es irgendeine Möglichkeit eine Tastensperre beim Galaxy S4-mini einzusetzen? Nativ scheint so eine Funktion nicht vorhanden zu sein (oder doch?).



Wie meinst Du das? Du willst das Handy manuell auf Standby stellen, oder wie? Einfach den Button rechts seitlich oben am Gehäuse drücken. 


Oder meinst Du, dass Du diese Taste mit was anderem belegen willst?


 Oder willst Du den Bildschirm sperren, so dass man den nur mit zB Code oder so wieder entsperren kann?


----------



## Superwip (7. Januar 2014)

Beim Standby/Bildschirmsperre wird nur der Touchscreen geperrt, nicht jedoch die physikalischen Tasten am Gerät (ein/aus, Lauter/Leiser, Home). Ich will aber diese Tasten sperren da andauernd die Lautstärke verstellt wird, das Handy hat sich auch schon ungewollt ausgeschaltet.


----------



## ludscha (7. Januar 2014)

> edoch die physikalischen Tasten am Gerät (ein/aus, Lauter/Leiser, Home).




Das weiss ich auch leider nicht bei meinem S II 

MFG


----------



## grenn-CB (7. Januar 2014)

@Superwip
 Ich weiß zwar immer noch nicht genau wie du das jetzt meinst, aber wenn das S4 mini im Standby ist kann ich da nicht die Lautstärke nicht lauter oder leiser machen.


----------



## Herbboy (7. Januar 2014)

grenn-CB schrieb:


> @Superwip
> Ich weiß zwar immer noch nicht genau wie du das jetzt meinst, aber wenn das S4 mini im Standby ist kann ich da nicht die Lautstärke nicht lauter oder leiser machen.



ich auch nicht ^^  außer die Musik-App läuft, dann geht das. Die Home-Taste allerdings funktionert, die MUSS auch funktionieren, denn wie willst Du ansonsten das Display wieder aktvieren, um die Tastensperre aufzuheben? ^^

 Aber das Handy sogar ausschalten: das ist mir schleierhaft, wie das versehentlich passieren kann. Da muss ja sicher ein Schalter echt lange am Stück gerückt bleiben - wodrin transportierst Du das Handy denn?


----------



## Superwip (7. Januar 2014)

Ja, beim verstellen der Lautstärke geht es hauptsächlich im den Musikplayer oder Radio. Ich transportiere das Handy meist in einer Holster-Tasche.


----------



## Herbboy (7. Januar 2014)

Hmm, vlt kauf Dir mal eine Silikonhülle, die sorgt automatisch dafür, dass um die Tasten auch etwas "Material" ist, dann können die Volumetasten nicht mehr leicht von alleine gedrückt werden - mit deinen (eher runden) Fingerspitzen kommst Du aber problemlos dran, d.h. das gewollte Verstellen wird nicht erschwert


----------



## Superwip (7. Januar 2014)

Ein Softwareproblem in Hardware lösen ist nicht gerade elegant...


----------



## Herbboy (8. Januar 2014)

Die Holstertasche könnte man auch "Hardwareproblem" nennen   hat die keine Aussparungen an den passenden Stellen? Das ist dann an sich einfach nur eine schlecht durchdachte Hülle ^^  oder ist das gar keine Tasche, die für genau dieses Modell gedacht war?

 Softwareseitig wüsste ich nichts, aber vlt. gibt es ja ne andere Playersoftware, bei der man die Volume "arretieren" kann? Denn an sich ist das ja sicher die App, die die Tasten weiterhin "freischaltet", und nicht das Handy selbst das erkennt, dass es sich um eine Player-App oder ein Radio handelt ^^


----------

